# Fehlende Fensterleiste mit compiz



## tim&struppi (22. Januar 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen,
nutze Suse 10.3 mit KDE und einer Nvidia Grafikkarte.. Habe heute Compiz installiert. Läuft soweit bis auf ein paar "Fehler". Die Fenster besitzen keinen Rahmen mehr. Somit habe ich auch keine Buttons zum vergrößern, schließen und verkleinern. Ein    _nohup metacity --replace &_  in der Konsole unter root bringt mir für diese Session wieder eine Fensterleiste. Wie kann ich dies dauerhaft einrichten, das beim Start die Fensterleisten wieder aktiv sind ? Auch wenn ich das Programm  *Themenverwaltung für Emerald* starte und ein Theme anwähle, wird dieses nicht übernommen. Habe nach wie vor immer ein "Standarttheme". Habe noch keine Lösung über Google gefunden. Hoffe, ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.
Gruß
Michael


----------



## Sinac (23. Januar 2008)

Also normalerweise liegt das daran, wenn Emerald nicht automatisch gestartet wird, stell es einfach fuer deine Sitzung mit ein und dann sollte es laufen!


----------



## Navy (23. Januar 2008)

Versuchs mal mit:
nohup emerald --replace &

Wenn das läuft, dann solltest Du in der Verwaltung von Compiz die Fensterdekoration einschalten.

Wenn nicht, dann guck nach ob Du auch compiz-emerald und nicht einfach nur emerald installiert hast.

HTH


----------



## olqs (23. Januar 2008)

Hast du dein X-Windows zufällig in 16bit laufen?

Bei mir erschienen die Fensterdekorationen erst nachdem ich den X-Server auf 24bit Farbtiefe umgestellt habe.


----------



## tim&struppi (23. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
danke für die schnellen Antworten. Compiz-Emerald ist installiert. Die Farbtiefe war auf 16bit, jetzt habe ich sie auf 24bit gestellt. Fensterleisten sind da, SAX meckerte aber, das kein 3D Treiber installiert sei. Compiz scheint zur Zeit nicht zu laufen. Irgentwie etwas chaotisch im Moment. Werde mich die nächsten Tage mal genauer damit beschäftigen.
Danke schonmal

Michael


----------

